# CES 2009: 65" Aquos LED TV



## Doug Brott

I thought LCD was thin .. LED almost seems paper-thin it's so tiny ..


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Doug Brott said:


> I thought LCD was thin .. LED almost seems paper-thin it's so tiny ..


Holy Cow. 

When can I get one...and for how much?

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott

yeah, I didn't measure or get specs, but it as around an inch thick give or take .. no thicker than my notebook closed .. I want a new TV now


----------



## cdizzy

That looks nice! An inch thick? Wow.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Wow!!!!:eek2: That's really amazing!! I like and I want!!!!! I wonder how much it'll cost though.


----------



## William

Doug Brott said:


> I thought LCD was thin .. LED almost seems paper-thin it's so tiny ..


It is LCD, it's just backlight by LED instead of CCFL.


----------



## spartanstew

Yeah, it's thin, but that PQ sure is blurry.


----------



## cdizzy

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, it's thin, but that PQ sure is blurry.


Ummm.....that's a still pic of an action scene?


----------



## Tom Robertson

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, it's thin, but that PQ sure is blurry.


Ah the joys of shooting pix of a 120MHz picture on a show floor... 

Thanks Doug!
Tom


----------



## bobukcat

Personally I could care less if it's skinnier, I want the best (or at least very close to the best) picture quality. If that means the TV is 3" or even 5" thick then whoop-de-do, it's still mounted on the wall and barely sticking out. Now, if you're talking Kuro (or even better - Elite) PQ in a one inch (or less) thick panel I'm very interested but the Sharp's don't get the best reviews for PQ.


----------



## Doug Brott

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, it's thin, but that PQ sure is blurry.





Tom Robertson said:


> Ah the joys of shooting pix of a 120MHz picture on a show floor...
> 
> Thanks Doug!
> Tom


Uh, my little Casio just isn't that quick on the draw .. Trust me when I say the screen wasn't blurry


----------



## tcusta00

I think spartanstew was kidding. :grin:


----------



## spartanstew

cdizzy said:


> Ummm.....that's a still pic of an action scene?


You have an outstanding grasp of the obvious dizzy.


----------



## Bushwacr

Doug Brott said:


> yeah, I didn't measure or get specs, but it as around an inch thick give or take .. no thicker than my notebook closed .. I want a new TV now


Just saw the guy from Panasonic on CNBC with their thin Plasma. Three tenths of an inch!


----------



## cdizzy

spartanstew said:


> You have an outstanding grasp of the obvious dizzy.


My bad. I think I had one too many last night before reading some threads. :grin:


----------

